# ICE ROAD TRUCKERS,,



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

http://www.history.com/shows/irt-deadliest-roads/videos/irt-deadliest-roads-rise-of-the-rookies#WHAT UP TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS,,CHECK OUT MY TV SHOW on the history channel,,need all my latinos and all my fellow lowrider to support my show go to my fan page TINO RODRIGUEZ ICE ROAD TRUCKERS or look me up on facebook AGUSTIN RODRIGUEZ(TINO)a hit the like button,,im from SHOWTIME CC and lowride also,,thanks for the support,,


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

hell ya like the show, is tim ur homie, or did u jus get stuck wit him?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

cheese 65 said:


> http://www.history.com/shows/irt-deadliest-roads/videos/irt-deadliest-roads-rise-of-the-rookies#WHAT UP TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS,,CHECK OUT MY TV SHOW on the history channel,,need all my latinos and all my fellow lowrider to support my show go to my fan page TINO RODRIGUEZ ICE ROAD TRUCKERS or look me up on facebook AGUSTIN RODRIGUEZ(TINO)a hit the like button,,im from SHOWTIME CC and lowride also,,thanks for the support,,



if i were you, i would not let tim drive anymore


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

i think this is koo bro watch it great show:thumbsup:


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> if i were you, i would not let tim drive anymore


 Yea i no..i only let him drive on the big roads..not the death road i take care of that road..go check out my fan page and like it if u can..thanks


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> i think this is koo bro watch it great show:thumbsup:


 Thanks for the support..check out my fan page..tino rodriguez ice road truckers..just google me and it will pip out..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> if i were you, i would not let tim drive anymore


that gavacho is a trip. good show this season and at least i can understand the 3rd world folks compared to last years indians. :loco:


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

Yea tim is a fool he kept me busting up always..alot off energy..thanks for the support..if u can like my fan page the more likes i get the better chances i get to come back again..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

cheese 65 said:


> Yea tim is a fool he kept me busting up always..alot off energy..thanks for the support..if u can like my fan page the more likes i get the better chances i get to come back again..


Will do when I get home.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

IRT is one of my favorite shows this season. I'll do my part for the fan page.


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

sick show perro :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

THE SHIT CRAZY N I THOUGHT MEXICO WAS BAD :thumbsup:


----------



## backyardmini (Aug 22, 2011)

Like the show homie, those roads are crazy as hell and like REGAL81 said i thought mexico was bad.


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

cheese 65 said:


> Yea tim is a fool he kept me busting up always..alot off energy..thanks for the support..if u can like my fan page the more likes i get the better chances i get to come back again..


My vote is in:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

good show. glad to see a rider doing it big.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ahh shit just watched good stuff,addin a lil flavor to it thats whats up homie


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

thanks for the support


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

thanks bro good looking out ,,


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

gracias carnal,,


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> ahh shit just watched good stuff,addin a lil flavor to it thats whats up homie


,thanks homie good looking out


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> Will do when I get home.


thanks homie ,,thanks for ur support


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

CadillacTom said:


> IRT is one of my favorite shows this season. I'll do my part for the fan page.


good looking out thanks again


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

babyshack said:


> sick show perro :thumbsup:


gracias carnal,,,thanks again tell ur people about the show and hit up my fan page,,


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

REGAL81 said:


> THE SHIT CRAZY N I THOUGHT MEXICO WAS BAD :thumbsup:


thanks homie,,i said the same thing also,,mann that road was crazy,,,thanks again


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

SOLO-STYLE said:


> :thumbsup:


good looking


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> ahh shit just watched good stuff,addin a lil flavor to it thats whats up homie


hell yea u know whats up latino style,,,thanks homie,,


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

lone star said:


> good show. glad to see a rider doing it big.


good looking out homie,,and yes im always riding,,low and slow always,,,thanks big dogg


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

BIG E 602 said:


> hell ya like the show, is tim ur homie, or did u jus get stuck wit him?


thanks big doog ,,i just met him in south america,,


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

cheese 65 said:


> thanks homie ,,thanks for ur support


no prob give layitlow a shout out indirectly in the show.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

hno: hno:


----------



## speedyshowtime (Jun 3, 2009)

Take it TTT Tino in the house every sunday night IRT


----------



## Caddy freak (Oct 5, 2011)

I can’t believe this vatos drive on those roads. Mad props to you for doing what you do! 
Good Bless you and protect you on your trips!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

Caddy freak said:


> I can’t believe this vatos drive on those roads. Mad props to you for doing what you do!
> Good Bless you and protect you on your trips!


thanks homie good looking out,,check out my fan page on facebook,,,tino rodriguez irt,,


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

speedyshowtime said:


> Take it TTT Tino in the house every sunday night IRT


 good looking out chaparro


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> no prob give layitlow a shout out indirectly in the show.


 will do and thanks again for the support


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

Caddy freak said:


> I can’t believe this vatos drive on those roads. Mad props to you for doing what you do!
> *Good Bless you and protect you on your trips!*


*x2!*


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

cheese 65 said:


> will do and thanks again for the support


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

Orale Big Cheese,do the damn thang! :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Tino, if you get enough hits and they invite you back, will you get a chance to do the ice roads?


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Terco said:


> Orale Big Cheese,do the damn thang! :thumbsup:


X10 :thumbsup:


----------



## Injun Joe (Jul 22, 2009)

*Get On Down "Big Cheese"!! Shit I just caught the show last night!! your Boy burned up the Brakes!! :twak: and I was Thinking "Damn Homie Has alot of Patience" cuz you wasn't really trippin  Then I get on here & find out your SHOWTIME too!! What a trip...I was SHOWTIME for many yrs in SEATTLE...Wish you the best Homie and gunna check out that fan page Fo Sho!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

DREAM ON said:


> T
> T
> T


what up lifestyle,,,


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

Terco said:


> Orale Big Cheese,do the damn thang! :thumbsup:


 what up terco good looking


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

CadillacTom said:


> Tino, if you get enough hits and they invite you back, will you get a chance to do the ice roads?


 yea thats the plan,,also the rateings and yes they will send me to canada,,,new episode today at 7 ,,check it out tell ur peps,,,good looking out,,


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> X10 :thumbsup:


 thanks,,,:thumbsup:


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

***** Joe said:


> *Get On Down "Big Cheese"!! Shit I just caught the show last night!! your Boy burned up the Brakes!! :twak: and I was Thinking "Damn Homie Has alot of Patience" cuz you wasn't really trippin  Then I get on here & find out your SHOWTIME too!! What a trip...I was SHOWTIME for many yrs in SEATTLE...Wish you the best Homie and gunna check out that fan page Fo Sho!!! :thumbsup:*


 yea he had a lot to learn,,,and good looking out ,,the only club i ever rolled with since i was a kid,,,we in vegas with seattle members also,,,thanks for the support


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


 thanks for the support goodtimes,,,


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

good looking out rollerz only had a blast last night with u guys at the bar in the stratosphere,,,


keneken said:


>


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

cheese 65 said:


> yea he had a lot to learn,,,and good looking out ,,the only club i ever rolled with since i was a kid,,,we in vegas with seattle members also,,,thanks for the support


Do your thang Cheese!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

cheese 65 said:


> yea thats the plan,,also the rateings and yes they will send me to canada,,,new episode today at 7 ,,check it out tell ur peps,,,good looking out,,


uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dam IRT took guile from street fighter and send him in a truck to bolivia!!


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

206ness said:


> Do your thang Cheese!!!


 good looking out,,,


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

lone star said:


> dam IRT took guile from street fighter and send him in a truck to bolivia!!


 thanks ,,and yes they did,,,from compton ca,,,and i did the damm thing,,,


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

cheese 65 said:


> good looking out,,,


BMac said i missed the dvd bonus features last night at " Mailmans"


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

Yup u did...hahaha..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Was a good episode, that chick is starting to whine a lot though. She needs a good palo.


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

Yea thanks..she always was and she dident even drive on the road ..they baby here thats why rick and dave quit....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so these guys that quit, they quit the whole show? or will they be back on the ice? r u going to the ice?


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Damn homie, I was watching that show the other day and was like holy s**t these guys are crazy. And your homie Tim hes a trip "Im an American, Im an American, Im an American, Im an American, Thank you" lol drive safe homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

cheese 65 said:


> Yea thanks..she always was and she dident even drive on the road ..*they baby here thats why rick and dave quit*....


don't blame them


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

lone star said:


> so these guys that quit, they quit the whole show? or will they be back on the ice? r u going to the ice?


 yea they quit,,no more comeing back,,and thats the plan depends on the rating for this show so far im doing very good here just need more support and then ill go,,its all about rateings


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

RML3864 said:


> Damn homie, I was watching that show the other day and was like holy s**t these guys are crazy. And your homie Tim hes a trip "Im an American, Im an American, Im an American, Im an American, Thank you" lol drive safe homie. :thumbsup:


 thanks for the support,,and yes hes a fool he kept me up all the time,,


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> don't blame them


 yea i fell the same way,,,im just starting so i just kept quite,will see what heppends,,,


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*good luck tino! hope you can make it for another season!:thumbsup:*


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *good luck tino! hope you can make it for another season!:thumbsup:*


 thanks dirk,,,check out my fan page and like it if u dont mine ..the more likes i get the better chances i have of coming back next season,,tino rodriguez irt,,thanks again for the support


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

Tune in Sunday for the episode


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

bad ass bro i have been watching this show since season 1 than india roads and now south america.....its tight homie knowing a fellow lowrider is on there ......much props hittin like now on the fan page....


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> :thumbsup:


 thanks homie


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

cali said:


> bad ass bro i have been watching this show since season 1 than india roads and now south america.....its tight homie knowing a fellow lowrider is on there ......much props hittin like now on the fan page....


 thanks homie,,,tell all ur friends to do the same if u can it would help me come back on the show,,,thanks for the support


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Do the cameras angles/shots exaggerate the severity of some of the drop offs next to the road?


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

cheese 65 said:


> thanks dirk,,,check out my fan page and like it if u dont mine ..the more likes i get the better chances i have of coming back next season,,tino rodriguez irt,,thanks again for the support


*can you send me a link bro.*


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*nevermind, i found it! lol i just pressed "liked" Good luck again.*


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

cheese 65 said:


> what up lifestyle,,,


Nothing much just passing by...showing some support. See you in Crenshaw again!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

cheese 65 said:


> http://www.history.com/shows/irt-deadliest-roads/videos/irt-deadliest-roads-rise-of-the-rookies#WHAT UP TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS,,CHECK OUT MY TV SHOW on the history channel,,need all my latinos and all my fellow lowrider to support my show go to my fan page TINO RODRIGUEZ ICE ROAD TRUCKERS or* look me up on facebook AGUSTIN RODRIGUEZ(TINO)a hit the like button*,,im from SHOWTIME CC and lowride also,,thanks for the support,,



Done :thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

What's this got to do with lowriding?

Mods please move to OT for further abuse


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Do the cameras angles/shots exaggerate the severity of some of the drop offs next to the road?


 That's what I'd like to know as well.


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

cheese 65 said:


> thanks homie,,,tell all ur friends to do the same if u can it would help me come back on the show,,,thanks for the support


Sup tino u still Werk 4 yellow? Im going to vote 4 u big dog.


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

cheese 65 said:


> http://www.history.com/shows/irt-deadliest-roads/videos/irt-deadliest-roads-rise-of-the-rookies#WHAT UP TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS,,CHECK OUT MY TV SHOW on the history channel,,need all my latinos and all my fellow lowrider to support my show go to my fan page TINO RODRIGUEZ ICE ROAD TRUCKERS or look me up on facebook AGUSTIN RODRIGUEZ(TINO)a hit the like button,,im from SHOWTIME CC and lowride also,,thanks for the support,,


What's up homie love your show


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Do the cameras angles/shots exaggerate the severity of some of the drop offs next to the road?


a little but thats realy how the roads r


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *can you send me a link bro.*[/QUOTETino rodriguez IRT: deadliest roads Season 2 Coming SOON


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *nevermind, i found it! lol i just pressed "liked" Good luck again.*


 ok cool thanks i sent it just incase


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Done :thumbsup:


thanks for your support big ceez


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

SOLO-STYLE said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

DREAM ON said:


> Nothing much just passing by...showing some support. See you in Crenshaw again!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

AndrewH said:


> What's this got to do with lowriding?
> 
> Mods please move to OT for further abuse


well i post this on here cuzz i low ride also just im from showtime car club just want the support from my fellow lowriders thats all


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

fons said:


> Sup tino u still Werk 4 yellow? Im going to vote 4 u big dog.


what up dogg yes i still do going on 10 years now,,ill send u the link to my fan page thanksTino rodriguez IRT: deadliest roads Season 2 Coming SOON


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

bullet one said:


> What's up homie love your show


thanks bullet like my fan page if u can this is the link,,Tino rodriguez IRT: deadliest roads Season 2 Coming SOON


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

damnnn I though some of the roads I drove on in the mountains of Montana were nasty......they're nothing compared to those roads. So are ya going to shoot for the IRT in ALaska, or wherever they are going to film for the winter? Brave that cold and snow. LOL Definitely keep doing your thing, Tino. Tim is a freakin nut.....surfing on top of the truck on those roads???? hno::loco:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

cheese 65 said:


> http://www.history.com/shows/irt-deadliest-roads/videos/irt-deadliest-roads-rise-of-the-rookies#WHAT UP TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS,,CHECK OUT MY TV SHOW on the history channel,,need all my latinos and all my fellow lowrider to support my show go to my fan page TINO RODRIGUEZ ICE ROAD TRUCKERS or look me up on facebook AGUSTIN RODRIGUEZ(TINO)a hit the like button,,im from SHOWTIME CC and lowride also,,thanks for the support,,


THATS KOOL HOMEBOY....ILL HAVE TO CHECK OUT THE SITE..........:thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Fan Page here I come :thumbsup:


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer (Oct 20, 2011)

Damn I wish I would have seen this page sooner. Whats up homie, I watch the show every week. God bless and stay safe... those are some crazy ass roads.

I wouldn't drive a Honda on those roads, let alone a 20,000+ lb truck hahahahah.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

shit when that axle broke i bet u wished u had AAA huh? lmao 
im a diesel tech, so natrually i like the show, but this year these trucks are gettin way more fucked up :thumbsup: glad i dont have to work on them


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

you guys need one of these, i used to drive one, and they are the shit uffin:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medium_Tactical_Vehicle_Replacement


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Good job on the show Tino. :thumbsup:


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

mtdawg said:


> damnnn I though some of the roads I drove on in the mountains of Montana were nasty......they're nothing compared to those roads. So are ya going to shoot for the IRT in ALaska, or wherever they are going to film for the winter? Brave that cold and snow. LOL Definitely keep doing your thing, Tino. Tim is a freakin nut.....surfing on top of the truck on those roads???? hno::loco:


 yes they r in january


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

STKN209 said:


> THATS KOOL HOMEBOY....ILL HAVE TO CHECK OUT THE SITE..........:thumbsup:


thanks homie for your support


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

CUZICAN said:


> Fan Page here I come :thumbsup:


 thanks cuzican


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> Damn I wish I would have seen this page sooner. Whats up homie, I watch the show every week. God bless and stay safe... those are some crazy ass roads.
> 
> I wouldn't drive a Honda on those roads, let alone a 20,000+ lb truck hahahahah.


 thanks for your support u can see all the episodes online ,,


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> shit when that axle broke i bet u wished u had AAA huh? lmao
> im a diesel tech, so natrually i like the show, but this year these trucks are gettin way more fucked up :thumbsup: glad i dont have to work on them


 hell yea i didm,,none off that out there ,,we had a machanic,,but no extra axile,,,thanks for your support


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> you guys need one of these, i used to drive one, and they are the shit uffin:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medium_Tactical_Vehicle_Replacement


 i wish we did have one the trucks we had where junks,,realy crapy equipment out there,,


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

chairmnofthboard said:


> Good job on the show Tino. :thumbsup:


 good looking out ,,thanks for your support


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

cheese 65 said:


> yes they r in january


Oh and BTW liked on FB too.


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

mtdawg said:


> Oh and BTW liked on FB too.


 thanks mtdawg


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

well shit man, u might as well post up some pics or sumthin lol


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

ON SUNDAY'S EPISODE WHERE YOU MAD AT TIM OR HUNG OVER?:dunno::rofl:


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

ConvertibleDeville said:


> ON SUNDAY'S EPISODE WHERE YOU MAD AT TIM OR HUNG OVER?:dunno::rofl:


I bet it was both.....Tim, hung over and to add tired of driving piece of shit trucks on shitty ass roads. :roflmao:


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

Watch this show all the time, Lisa= :boink:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

last night episode was good. why doesnt hugh have a spotter?

how do the locals feel about u guys coming and driving their routes? are they jealous or are they welcoming?


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

lone star said:


> last night episode was good. _*why doesnt hugh have a spotter?*_
> how do the locals feel about u guys coming and driving their routes? are they jealous or are they welcoming?


Yeah it was.....crazy shit there. Probably because nobody can stand his Canadian ass.....LOL J/K More likely just because he doesn't want/need one. Besides he has the homemade dynamite to blow shit up with.:roflmao:

On a side note: Damn Tino you guys have had some seriously shitty luck with that POS truck. I don't really think that anything else can break on that thing for you and Tim. Damn.


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

cheese 65 said:


> what up dogg yes i still do going on 10 years now,,ill send u the link to my fan page thanksTino rodriguez IRT: deadliest roads Season 2 Coming SOON


Foo I load u up at the Mitsubishi whse. Back in 2003. Wen I seen u on tv I trip out. Lol. Good luck on the show.:thumbsup:


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

both lol...long day


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

lol,,,:fool2:


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

he dident want one he wanted rick 2 stay,,and the local where cool,,i no spanish so i would talk to them and hook them up so that they could get payed,,so there where cool


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

no shit man thats been a wile thanks im still at yellow till this day,,and still stay in compton,,thanks


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

here are some pictures of me in south america


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

yea he was a good driver and plus hes crazy ,,,lol,,yea me and tim had some shitty ass luck last episode ,,next weeks episode is gonna b good make sure u watch it ,,,some crazy shit on it,,youll like it


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

cheese 65 said:


> yea he was a good driver and plus hes crazy ,,,lol,,yea me and tim had some shitty ass luck last episode ,,next weeks episode is gonna b good make sure u watch it ,,,some crazy shit on it,,youll like it


i wanna see who gets run off the road


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

86cutt said:


> i wanna see who gets run off the road


 well if they play it the way it happend well i guess its good 4 me,,butt hugh been on the show for 6 seasons now so i dont no i hope they do,,im the new gay,,so i dont no,,will see sunday what happends,,


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

What's up cabron?? 
Bump for a good friend of mine....


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

i watch every show hoping to see lisa fall off a cliff, cant stand her


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

BIG E 602 said:


> i watch every show hoping to see lisa fall off a cliff, cant stand her


:roflmao:


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

good looking angel


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

lol,,,she didnt fall,,


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer (Oct 20, 2011)

Damn Tino hahahahah carrying those fragile ass dinosaurs in tonights episode and racing hugh at the same time. That was some crazy shit homie hahahahah..... good shit. Still lovin the show. 

Are those tunnels really that tight? Looks like you can barely fit the truck through them.


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> Damn Tino hahahahah carrying those fragile ass dinosaurs in tonights episode and racing hugh at the same time. That was some crazy shit homie hahahahah..... good shit. Still lovin the show.
> 
> Are those tunnels really that tight? Looks like you can barely fit the truck through them.


 thanks ,,and yes it was a crazy ass show last nigth,,,and yes they r ,,they were small all hell i loved that trip nice ass view,,thanks for your support make sure u like my fan page on facebook if u can,,,


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

How did this show go from ice road trucking to hauling up jungle roads in the mountains?


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

franciscojrandrade said:


> How did this show go from ice road trucking to hauling up jungle roads in the mountains?


 i never did the ice roads season ,,the deadliest roads r my first season i drive local in gardena,,


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

franciscojrandrade said:


> How did this show go from ice road trucking to hauling up jungle roads in the mountains?


They decided to go to India, if I remember right, for the first IRT Dangerous roads. I am thinking that was more of a pilot type of show and found much success at it. Looks like it's going to be an annual thing to keep IRT on the TV. No complaints here. Love the show. BTW loved the "bumper trucks" I was laughing my ass off. 

I drive in some crazy shit here in Montana (mountain roads 8 to 10 foot wide with switch backs with straight trucks and semis.), but some of the roads that these guys drive on........hno:


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

mtdawg said:


> They decided to go to India, if I remember right, for the first IRT Dangerous roads. I am thinking that was more of a pilot type of show and found much success at it. Looks like it's going to be an annual thing to keep IRT on the TV. No complaints here. Love the show. BTW loved the "bumper trucks" I was laughing my ass off.
> 
> I drive in some crazy shit here in Montana (mountain roads 8 to 10 foot wide with switch backs with straight trucks and semis.), but some of the roads that these guys drive on........hno:


 yea that was last season this is season 2 hope we get a season 3,,,and yes that was my fav,,episode we had alot of fun on that trip...


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

DREAM ON said:


> T
> T
> T


:werd:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

stay safe on those roads homie :thumbsup:


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> stay safe on those roads homie :thumbsup:


thanks homie good looking out


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

lol pinche Tino that was your fault when you crashed into that car hehehehehe even that pinche ****** said you have to honk your horn :roflmao: so who ended it up paying for that? la gringa esta dos tres pero otra de ice road trucking esta mas buena :boink: I think her name is mya keep up the great work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## big gonzo (Dec 6, 2011)

Dam Bro thats some crazy shit. You got my respect.


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey homie congrats on the good season. Here's to seeing team TnT in another one next year :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

^^^X2


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> Hey homie congrats on the good season. Here's to seeing team TnT in another one next year :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Maybe we will see ya in Alaska.....:roflmao:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

cool, i was watchin that the other day (the peru one, where ya'll left that old man on the side of the road LOL).










hook me up with lisa


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> cool, i was watchin that the other day (the peru one, where ya'll left that old man on the side of the road LOL).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u can do better than lisa with that 63 cv jr....


that shit was funny last night when that car ran right into the truck head on...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

ONE OF MY FAVORITE SHOW


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

EL RAIDER said:


> lol pinche Tino that was your fault when you crashed into that car hehehehehe even that pinche ****** said you have to honk your horn :roflmao: so who ended it up paying for that? la gringa esta dos tres pero otra de ice road trucking esta mas buena :boink: I think her name is mya keep up the great work homie :thumbsup:


 no it wasent the guero was hating on me ,,we showed the man on camera,,but we still payed him,,gave him like $500 soles wish is like 40 bucks,,and yes maya esta mas buenota,,lol


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

big gonzo said:


> Dam Bro thats some crazy shit. You got my respect.


thanks big gonzo


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> Hey homie congrats on the good season. Here's to seeing team TnT in another one next year :thumbsup:


 thanks homie i hope they do ,,keep ur fingers crossed im trying to get on the ice one also,,


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

mtdawg said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Maybe we will see ya in Alaska.....:roflmao:


 thanks again and yes i hope so thats the plan


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> cool, i was watchin that the other day (the peru one, where ya'll left that old man on the side of the road LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks for the support i would but she merried plus la maya is better,,,lol


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

lone star said:


> u can do better than lisa with that 63 cv jr....
> 
> 
> that shit was funny last night when that car ran right into the truck head on...


 lol,,yes it was,,, and simon maya is better also and i no alot of latinas even better,,,lol


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

streetshow said:


> ONE OF MY FAVORITE SHOW


 good looking out :thumbsup:


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

DREAM ON said:


> T
> T
> T


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

cheese 65 said:


> no it wasent the guero was hating on me ,,we showed the man on camera,,but we still payed him,,gave him like $500 soles wish is like 40 bucks,,and yes maya esta mas buenota,,lol


orale suerte on getting on the next one homie y espero q Maya is on the next also pa le tomes unas fotos 
:biggrin:


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

EL RAIDER said:


> orale suerte on getting on the next one homie y espero q Maya is on the next also pa le tomes unas fotos
> :biggrin:


 gracias i hope shes on next year also,,,:fool2:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

cheese 65 said:


> gracias i hope shes on next year also,,,:fool2:



Just make sure you get pics Tino.You know the rules


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

baggedout81 said:


> Just make sure you get pics Tino.You know the rules


 yea i no i got you


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

cheese 65 said:


> thanks for your support big ceez


Yessir...great season....hooked on the show now!


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

cheese 65 said:


> thanks again and yes i hope so thats the plan


Damnnn IF you make it to Alaska, I saw that there's 20+ feet of snow up there the other day. sumuvabitch that's a lot of snow. It will make that road hard as hell to roll on. just remember chains are your best friend. :roflmao: This is coming from loads of experience from using them here in the North. :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Im too cheap for cable, started watchin the india one a couple months ago on netflix. When do you come in? no **** :thumbsup:


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Yessir...great season....hooked on the show now!


:thumbsup:


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

mtdawg said:


> Damnnn IF you make it to Alaska, I saw that there's 20+ feet of snow up there the other day. sumuvabitch that's a lot of snow. It will make that road hard as hell to roll on. just remember chains are your best friend. :roflmao: This is coming from loads of experience from using them here in the North. :biggrin:


ok cool thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

Anson72 said:


> Im too cheap for cable, started watchin the india one a couple months ago on netflix. When do you come in? no **** :thumbsup:


u can see all the episodes of season 2 south america online on the history channel web site,,


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

Jack Tripper said:


> :yes:


:inout:


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

cheese 65 said:


> u can see all the episodes of season 2 south america online on the history channel web site,,


Cool, lookin forward to it.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

cheese 65 said:


> u can see all the episodes of season 2 south america online on the history channel web site,,


no mames so tu eres el panzon que sale en la tele manejando??

manejame esta guey:boink:




no te creas cabron, se que hablas espanol porque cuando chocaste con el indio aquel.que culero eres, le chingaste la carcacha y todavia te encabronas,,


suerte con los nuevos episodios y ojala te lleven a alaska,,












alska-guamas,,,,,





mandame una foto 'pa mijo no guey?? el mira el show y le dije que aqui estavas y no me cree,,





no ****.


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

Anson72 said:


> Cool, lookin forward to it.


dont trip ur welcome


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

Herb Ass Janitor said:


> Anybody know where I can find the re-runs?


go 2 the history channel web page they have all the episodes


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

chingon68mex said:


> no mames so tu eres el panzon que sale en la tele manejando??
> ok esta bien no me aguito ,,hay te va,,
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

oh shit en la tele te ves mas gordito, y diferente,, gracias por la foto. Esa es la lisa verdad? tambien ella se mira diferente como que esta mas flaca ahora que en los primeros episodios,,

oyes guey y si es sierto lo que pasa en la tele o puro pedo como en "pawn stars" que todo es actuado,,


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

chingon68mex said:


> oh shit en la tele te ves mas gordito, y diferente,, gracias por la foto. Esa es la lisa verdad? tambien ella se mira diferente como que esta mas flaca ahora que en los primeros episodios,,
> 
> oyes guey y si es sierto lo que pasa en la tele o puro pedo como en "pawn stars" que todo es actuado,,


are you on your knees while typing this? :rofl:


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

any updates on this? was the series cancelled?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Que onda carnal...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------

